# What's in your bathroom bag?



## DonnyDerelict (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm repacking and I always keep hygienic/first aid stuff in the same pouch. I got all my shit stolen last time I was out, so I'm starting fresh with a super light yuppie silver infused travel towel thing, toenail clippers, a bar of bronners(you don't know sadness like when you have a pack full of liquid soap), like five single dose bacitracin packets, a little TP, and like a small packet of assorted bandaids. Maybe a lone condom? Hell, I dunno.

My question is as follows: what kind of shit do you bring that you'd throw in your bathroom bag? Anything you'd prioritize taking? Like my towel. I used to be anti-towel, whereas now I'm pro-towel. 

I can already tell this is gonna be a boring thread.

EDIT: I also carry jojoba oil(stretched lobe care/anti-mocrobial). I keep my toothbrush and toothpaste in my pants pockets coz I'm obsessive over teeth brushing.


----------



## Art101 (Feb 13, 2015)

I carry a small first aid kit. Some band aids some guaze a roll of kling some wipes and yes a maxipad,great for controling bleeding wounds.A toothbrush some tooth paste usually a bar of ivory soap and a towel.Thats bout it


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 13, 2015)

Yuppy towel thing. Yeahhhh. I have little school organizer pocket thing made for binders. In it is a zip lock bag with band aids a couple ibuprofen neopsporin and gauze and tape quitips handy wipes and big pads for blood and surgical gloves. I have a little bottle of melaleuca oil. I keep a couple sewing needles and thread and safety pins. Also i keep my dogs papers in this little pack


----------



## drewski (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes, I agree on the Bronners it's a must. Those bars last forever and it's the best soap you can find. When I travel my number one priority is that, because you can use it for almost everything even brushing your teeth. Second would have to be a DE razor:





You maybe saw your grandfather using one of these. Uses one double-edged blade and you can buy packs for super cheap. The razor itself will last pretty much forever. Much better in all aspects when it comes to keeping a clean face (or head which I do as well). Also makes it more enjoyable instead of running a crappy disposable along your face.

After that it's a first aid kit, lotion, baby wipes and rubbers and I'm good to go.


----------



## blackcat (Feb 13, 2015)

Toothbrush paste, floss, Bar of soap, razor, tea tree oil, amoxicillin, band aids. That's about it I guess. Usually use the brown hand drying paper to dry off with.


----------



## wizehop (Feb 13, 2015)

Dildo, 12 inch preferably black. Thoms all natural toothpaste. Any one who needs more than that is a pussy ass BITCH!

Hope that spices up the thread for ya


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Feb 13, 2015)

I've usually got:

A hand full of assorted bandages and tagaderm 
Gauze and surgical tape
A few pairs of nitrile gloves
Antibiotic ointment
Floss
Toothbrush and a small tube of toothpaste
Small bottle of peppermint bronners in a zip lock bag
Q Tips
Alcohol Wipes
After bite
TP
Nail clippers and tweezers 
Eye drops
Saline nasal spray
Emu oil 
A razor
It might seem like a lot, but it packs down pretty well into a first aid case or two.


----------



## drewski (Feb 13, 2015)

wizehop said:


> Dido, 12 inch preferably black.


Um...


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 13, 2015)

Black cat. Whered you get the amoxicillin? My dad was on that for lyme


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 13, 2015)

toothbrush/toothpaste, bar of dial gold or irish spring, free shampoo from hotels, some sort of cheap ass body spray that I get assortment packs of for xmas, travel size lotion, nail clippers. No first aid stuff for me, no 12" rubber cock, hair glue/gel (yup my Mohawk is uppercrust). I keep all mu toiletries in a gallon size ziplock bag. I don't carry towels, truck stops have them or any maids cart in any motel. Often I just go right up to the maid & ask for shampoo & extra towels (PS, I often stash my pack while doing this) If I am without a towel I use what ever clean T shirt is in my pack.


----------



## drewski (Feb 13, 2015)

highwayman said:


> no 12" rubber cock


BAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DonnyDerelict (Feb 14, 2015)

Word! All good stuff. I wish I could afford a razor handle right now. I found 10 packs at a dollar store for $1 apiece, but I know you can get em even cheaper online. Still pumped on safety razors, though. What kind do you use?


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 14, 2015)

wizehop said:


> Dildo, 12 inch preferably black.


I've found color to not be too important, but that it must be at least 10". 

Baby asswipes from the dollar store will save your sphincter and keep your tp usage down to reasonable levels.


----------



## Tude (Feb 14, 2015)

Wait - whut??? Derailment = FUNNY!! Never thought of carrying mah personal luv toy. hehe - Must say though when on long distance rides I carry much the same stuff in a little waterproof bag in my panniers. But I tend to carry more neosporin and bandaids - especially a couple big ones (big enough to cover the knee) - glad I had them when I hit the ground.


----------



## Art101 (Feb 14, 2015)

OH yeah forgot the fleshlight and some porn damn I knew i left some things out.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 14, 2015)

Ghostbo said:


> OH yeah forgot the fleshlight and some porn damn I knew i left some things out.



Don't forget, you can make good money busking with a fleshlight. Plus, no more lonely nights

On topic: Dish soap will get the scuzz off of the dirtiest dirty kid's parts.


----------



## Tude (Feb 14, 2015)

OK - I just woke the cats up with that. LOL!!

<edit> AND LOL BUSKING WITH A FLESHLIGHT!!!! ROFL!!


----------



## Tude (Feb 14, 2015)

@DonnyTrashmouth - I rate this a total funny epic thread


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tude said:


> BUSKING WITH A FLESHLIGHT


I have been effectively hitchhiking at night for years with a flashlight illuminating my sign. I do recall 2 separate occasions & wasted nights outside Houston where it didnt work, tho.

Perhaps waving the Dong along during the day would attract more attention from passers by?


----------



## Tude (Feb 14, 2015)

highwayman said:


> I have been effectively hitchhiking at night for years with a flashlight illuminating my sign. I do recall 2 separate occasions & wasted nights outside Houston where it didnt work, tho.
> 
> Perhaps waving the Dick during the day would attract more attention from passers by.



Oh dear, I hates when the fleshlight doesn't work properly.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 14, 2015)

I meant the process! The flashlight was working but its hard to get Texas Rednecks to slow down in their huge lifted pick up trucks with plumes of black diesel smoke spewing out of the custom exhausts. They are probably dreaming of Jason Aldean & their own personal plastic penis back home.


----------



## Tude (Feb 14, 2015)

@DonnyTrashmouth - apologize again for derailment but ...

@highwayman - I blame it on the TRUCK NUTS!! hehe


----------



## DonnyDerelict (Feb 14, 2015)

I passed out drunk before most of the awesome that occurred here. I approve of the direction this is taking.


----------



## Art101 (Feb 14, 2015)

the mission in Boise some dude was renting out a Hustler for candy bars till he busted with it and kicked out.Hes the next Donald Trump of whack mags and candy.


----------



## Art101 (Feb 14, 2015)

I swear if someone could corner the market in a shelter you could live high on the hog but I really wouldnt want to be handling the rental property so to speak
I have a ton of funny mission stories from the comical to the wtf.


----------



## wombatt (Feb 14, 2015)

this thread has become so beautiful.
but on topic HAND SANATIZER and dental dams.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 14, 2015)

I 2nd the hand sanitizer for my disinfecting my chafing caused crotch rot that occurs in the hot sweaty months.::nurse::


----------



## CelticWanderer (Feb 14, 2015)

I like ziplock baggies of baking soda. You can brush your teeth, clean your hair an body and sprinkle some in your boots to keep fungus and that horrible foot stench down


----------



## Johnny P (Feb 14, 2015)

Let's see...I don't carry much in the form of toiletries but I usually have:

Toothbrush & toothpaste
Toilet paper
Hand sanitizer (sometimes)
Small first aid kit
Toenail clippers

I think that's it..I'm pretty minimal..


----------



## Art101 (Feb 14, 2015)

hand sanitizer is good I usually try to grab a crew pack or 2 nice and handy.


----------



## Cree (Feb 14, 2015)

I have Ziplock bag that i keep all things in

Toothpaste and collapsible toothbrush
Q-tips bout 30
clippers
baby wipes- bout 80 for a buck at the dollar store
tums
trial size deodorant
pain meds
nyquil-dayquil gelcaps bout 8 each
TP
razor with like 6 extra cartridges 4 blades
shaving oil little container
bout the size of a murine bottle
most of the stuff i keep is trial size so it's not bulky or heavy

(no first aid kit, real men rub dirt on cuts and walk it off )


----------



## DonnyDerelict (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm sort of a gram counter, but I'm always wanting to bring stuff like my hammock, towel, etc. The more I think of it, I think I'd probably benefit more from just drying off with a sock or somethin. Hah


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes a good add on. I never gave a shit about any of that but recently purchased a little. Travel one and i have a bigger bottle to refill the little


----------



## Johnny P (Feb 14, 2015)

Towel will get wet and then add wieght. If I shower somewhere...usually there is a towel I an borrow..


----------



## Art101 (Feb 14, 2015)

I like the aspect of laying the towel across my shoulders for a little more padding up there and also works good for a cover along with a hat i/e back of the neck and such.


----------



## drewski (Feb 14, 2015)

DonnyTrashmouth said:


> Word! All good stuff. I wish I could afford a razor handle right now. I found 10 packs at a dollar store for $1 apiece, but I know you can get em even cheaper online. Still pumped on safety razors, though. What kind do you use?


I'm glad you're interested. I've accumulated a lot of different makes and models over the years and recently sold most of them in order to buy a couple more pricier ones. I'd have to say the greatest one and my personal go-to is the Merkur 37C made in Germany.





As you can see the head is at a diagonal angle. It twists the blade so it cuts hairs with almost no effort and requires less passes. Since before the birth of the safety razor it was known that a diagonal cut was more effective than an straight cut. From cutting bread to cutting heads. The diagonal cut is what gave the guillotine its effectiveness.

If you have like $10 to spare, I have a non-slant that's the perfect entry-level razor I can send you with a bunch of blades man. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## drewski (Feb 14, 2015)

.


----------



## wombatt (Feb 15, 2015)

as far as with my actual hygene stuff I keep it seperate from my first aid because my kit is not the smallest but anywho.
dr bronners
toothbrush I shortened with a file to fit in the bag
hand sanatizer
toilet paper tab things (its like a buck for 12 of them) or wet wipes
currentlly carrying some extra toothpaste (chocolate mint flavored) because they had it at the food shelf and it was travel sized
also baking soda in a little ziplock bag


----------

